# (Buy 2 get 1 free) BB Porsche P9981 & iPhone 4S 64GB, Samsung Galaxy S3.



## محمد حسن البار (8 يوليو 2012)

Assalamu Alaikum


WTS New: Brand New::Apple iphones 4s 64gb,Brand new BlackBerry Porsche Design P9981 With arabic Keyboard.

ORDER INFORMATION :
( Sale Promo Buy 2 get 1 free)
Shipping Method : FedEx & UPS and DHL
Delivery Time : 2-3days Delivery To Your Door Step.


WE HAVE IN STOCK THE BRAND NEW PRODUCTS SUCH AS :


Apple iPhone 4s 16GB =====$ 300USD
Apple iPhone 4s 32GB =====$ 350USD
Apple iPhone 4s 64GB =====$ 400USD


Apple Ipad 2 Wifi 3G 16GB =====$ 390USD
Apple Ipad 2 Wifi 3G 32GB =====$ 430USD
Apple Ipad 2 Wifi 3G 64GB =====$ 480USD


Samsung Galaxy i9250 galaxy nexus===$400
Samsung Galaxy I9100 S 2=======$310
Samsung GALAXY S III $ 400


Blackberry Porsche Design P9981 Arabic AND English Keyboard....$500USD
Blackberry tk victory Arabic AND English Keyboard.....$400 USD.
Blackberry Bold Touch 9900===$305




Promo Offer Buy 2 get 1 Free .......


CONTCAT INFORMATION :


Sales Attd : Akbar Al hafeez
Email : [email protected]


YAHOO MSN: [email protected]
SKYPE : petrovnuri
Hot Line 24hrs : +60166703289 (Call OR Sms)


ORDER 2 UNITS OF ANY OF OUR PRODUCTS AND GET 1 FRE


NOTE ALL BLACKBERRY COMES WITH ARABIC KEYPAD


----------

